# OK, changed my mind.



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I decided not to bring my sweet little Penny to the fair and wait until next year when she will be more mature. I'm bringing her Mother, Gold instead. She got reserve Grand Champion last year and I think she has a really good chance at winning Champion tomorrow.

How do you think she looks?

Gold


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Should I trim her beard?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, you should; IMHO. Lots of people do it.


----------

